# mucea



## salacious_s

Hi there folks!

I'm so excited I found this forum.  I have a friend from Romania that uses the word *mucea* alot when referring to my boyfriend, but simply refuses to let us know what it means! lol  I've tried searching out what it means on the web, and even attempted a search for it on your forums here, but still I cannot find it.

I'm hoping someone here that is fluent in Romanian, might know what this slang word means when translated into English.

Any help at all would be greatly appreciated, so that I can go back to my friend and rub it in his face that I know what it means now!  

Have a nice day!


----------



## Bântuit

Hi ,

I have found this : 


> epitet dat unui tânăr care are pretenţii nepotrivite cu vârsta



If you can't understand it here's a translation:


An epithet for a teenager who has friends that are beyond his years


----------



## salacious_s

Ahh, is that what *mucea* means?


----------



## Bântuit

I'm not sure , it could possibly mean something else.


----------



## misadro

it refers to a young .. inexperienced person .. usually used in a pejorative way ... like .. for instance ..."you don't really know anything about it .. so better keep your place" .. something like that ...


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

Welcome to the forum. 

Ha-ha-ha, I hadn't seen this word in a long while.

Bântuit's definition (available from DEX Online) is right in Romanian but I'm afraid the translation's slightly off (_a young person who has demands/claims far higher than what he's entitled to, given his age_).

I think it's safe to say it basically means "young snot"... actually "mucea" is related to "muci" = "mucus", "snot".

On the other hand, it's not necessarily very offensive. I believe I've only ever heard it said in a playful manner. Context is key, I suppose.


----------



## Bântuit

Vă mulţumesc amândurora  !


----------



## salacious_s

HaHa!  Thank you so much for all the help!  I'm excited to go back and tell him that we know what it means now.  This word-secret of his has been going on for years now.  What a fun reveal.


----------

